# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  El Consell invierte 105 millones para que Castelló tenga agua los próximos 10 años

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de levante-emv.com
http://www.levante-emv.com/castello/...os/727800.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

El Consell invierte 105 millones para que Castelló tenga agua los próximos 10 años 

Entre las obras previstas destaca el abastecimiento a la Plana Alta y Baixa con 50 millones

LEVANTE DE CASTELLÓ CASTELLÓ 
El Plan de Infraestructuras Estratégicas (PIE) del Consell prevé una inversión de 105 millones de euros para abastecer de agua "de calidad y en cantidad" a la provincia de Castelló durante los próximos diez años, según informó ayer la Generalitat en un comunicado. Entre las principales actuaciones previstas en Castelló destacan las obras de abastecimiento urbano a la Plana Alta y Baixa, con una inversión de 50 millones de euros, que incluyen la ejecución de la red general que abastecerá a los municipios costeros de Almassora, Castelló de la Plana, Benicàssim, y Orpesa desde la potabilizadora del Millars, una obra de interés general declarada por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y que también suministrará a los municipios de la Plana Baixa mediante la red ya ejecutada en el marco del PIE 2004-2010 de la Comunitat Valenciana.
En la Plana Alta, se ejecutará la red general que abastecerá a los municipios de Benlloch, La Torre d'en Doménech, Vall d'Alba, Vilafamés, Vilanova d'Alcolea, La Pobla Tornesa y Cabanes, a partir de un sondeo ejecutado en Vilanova y que proporcionará dos hectómetros cúbicos al año. También prevé las obras de abastecimiento de Els Ports, con la realización de nuevos sondeos y redes de distribución que garanticen el abastecimiento en los municipios de Morella, Forcall y Todolella, con una inversión prevista de 24 millones de euros.
En el Baix Maestrat, se ejecutará la red general que, a partir de los sondeos situados en Canet lo Roig, proporcionan seis hectómetros cúbicos al año a los municipios de San Rafael del Río, Traiguera, La Jana, Sant Jordi, Càlig, Vinaròs, Benicarló y Peñíscola, con una inversión prevista de 12 millones de euros.
El PIE también recoge las obras abastecimiento de la Carbonera, que incluyen la ejecución de la red general que abastecerá a los municipios de Albocàsser, Vilar de Canes, la Torre d'en Besora, Culla y Sierra Engarcerán, a partir de los sondeos realizados por la Generalitat en los municipios de Albocàsser y Sierra Engarcerán.
Por último, prevé en Castellón las obras de la red de abastecimiento de la Serra d'Irta que proporcionará cuatro hectómetros cúbicos al año, a partir de los sondeos que extraen agua del acuífero de la sierra, a los municipios de Alcalà de Xivert, Santa Magdalena de Pulpis y Torreblanca.
El director general de Agua, José Mª Benlliure, explicó que algunas zonas de la Comunitat Valenciana no disponen de abastecimiento de agua potable en cantidad y calidad suficiente, lo que supone "un déficit para la calidad de vida de sus habitantes y un freno para su desarrollo económico". "Para resolver esta situación - continuó-, el PIE ha diseñado un paquete de medidas destinadas a complementar con fuentes alternativas los abastecimientos deficitarios".

----------

